
What is my OS? - Jaruzel
http://whatsmyos.com/
======
laveur
This is a terrible design for this. You can fake it out just by changing your
browsers User-Agent.

~~~
kennydude
That's like saying "what is my ip address" sites can be faked by using a VPN.

It's for non technical people.

